# Barclays Premier League 22-28 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 22, 2011)

22 Feb 19:00 Blackpool v Tottenham  4.00 3.60 1.90 100  
23 Feb 18:45 Arsenal v Stoke  1.30 5.25 10.00 100  
26 Feb 14:00 Aston Villa v Blackburn  1.75 3.80 4.50 +53  
26 Feb 14:00 Everton v Sunderland  1.72 3.60 5.00 +53  
26 Feb 14:00 Newcastle v Bolton  2.10 3.40 3.50 +53  
26 Feb 14:00 Wigan v Man Utd  7.50 4.33 1.44 +53  
26 Feb 14:00 Wolverhampton v Blackpool  1.83 3.60 4.33 +53  
27 Feb 12:30 West Ham v Liverpool  3.80 3.40 2.00 +53  
27 Feb 14:00 Man City v Fulham  1.44 4.33 7.50 +53  
28 Feb 19:00 Stoke v West Brom  1.90 3.40 4.20 +53


----------



## Betta (Feb 25, 2011)

Aston Villa - Blackburn
Even though that Aston Villa didnt win in the last 3 matches I have a feeling they are moving forward. Their team has a lot of players that has equal qualities and that makes noone safe for the starting 11. Also they do not have injuries and can look forward for this match with optimism. 
Blackburn is going down after Allardyce left the club. Gael Givet can't play and he is one of the important players. Another player missing is Jones. 
In the clashes between those teams at this stadium the most often result is win for Aston Villa. Aston Villa won 3-1 against Blackburn just before month for FA cup. My prediction is Aston Villa win.


----------



## BettingTiger (Feb 27, 2011)

*waiting to see Liverpool in another match without Torres, this will say a lot about them right now.*


----------

